# Sources: Mike Dunleavy part of group looking to buy Hornets; could be sold in a week



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Former NBA coach Mike Dunleavy is involved in a group bidding to purchase the league-owned New Orleans Hornets, two sources with knowledge of the situation confirmed to ESPNLosAngeles.com.
> 
> According to a report in the New Orleans Times-Picayune, the group is led by Orange County, Calif., businessman Raj Bhathal and also includes Larry J. Benson, the brother of New Orleans Saints owner Tom Benson.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7...p-looking-buy-new-orleans-hornets-sources-say


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Mike Dunleavy part of group looking to buy Hornets; could be sold in a w*

The sooner the better, I don't care who owns the Hornets aslong as its not the league.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Mike Dunleavy part of group looking to buy Hornets; could be sold in a w*

I would really prefer a local owner. But anything is better than having none.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Sources: Mike Dunleavy part of group looking to buy Hornets; could be sold in a w*

How'd he buy in. I mean does he have some separate thing that makes him big money...the average little 4M a year coaching job doesn't give you bank like that

He tryna finagle his way into a decision making situation he can't be fired from...smart man


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Mike Dunleavy part of group looking to buy Hornets; could be sold in a w*

Maybe he and Mashburn can partner up and buy the team? :shrug:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Mike Dunleavy part of group looking to buy Hornets; could be sold in a w*

Does anyone know under what considerations the team will be sold? 

Ie 
1. About what price tag is the NBA asking for?
2. Can they move cities if they buy the Hornets?
3. If they move cities is there a relocation fee?


----------

